# Pocket Watch Repair



## Gwen1934 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi All, hope you can help, does anyone know of anyone that can fit fusee chains of Pocket watches for me and service them if needed, I buy a lot of these but I can't fit the chains, I can strip and clean. I buy 5 - 10 of these every month and looking for someone to help me with these as my current watch repairer has retired.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

welcome to the forum gwen. good luck finding a fusee man


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

good luck to you ,hoping you would find the help from the forum


----------



## Gwen1934 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks for your replies, still have no luck in finding anyone, if you do hear of anyone who can help would be good, of course I will be paying. I have 20 watches and just taken another delivery all need fixing, but to find a watch repairer who is not to busy is like finding hens teeth


----------



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

Most Horologists now require around £400 to strip clean and replace damaged parts, very seldom are they interested in doing specific repairs. When you consider the price of a broken Fusee watch you would not recoup your outlay, unless the watch was ultra special. My recommendation is you stick to working watches, then giving your own labour for free you may make a profit.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

i'll do it, if you can't find anyone else,on here


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you checked the end of the chains. Attached to each end are hooks one with a horn like a rhino horn the orther is only plain


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Fusee chains are not only different in length but also thickness..........

Best option is to repair the broken chain, a very time consuming task...........

You cant "buy" a fusee chain, it has to be hand made for the watch.

Best of luck!!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I've done them in the past (when my eyes, hands and back were up to it). They are VERY time consuming, parts are like rocking horse manure to find and you will often fix one bit to find that another bit will give up the ghost! They are getting on a bit after all. They are a labour of love - a bit like a vintage car.

Mike


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is it just, chain fitting you require? do you have the complete chain. if so, i'll fit it for you.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

test run to post a clock pix. in the gallery.well that did not work. wow is it done? vinn


----------

